# Your Funny Christmas Traditions



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Dec 2019)

Anyone have some funny Christmas traditions that happen every year without fail?


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Dec 2019)

My family seem to like putting me through a 72 hour cooking marathon between Christmas Eve and Boxing Day. The kids order whatever they want and the adults take liberties once a year during this endurance in standing, cooking and remembering recipes off the top of your head. 

(Secretly I like it as I’m close to a fridge rammed full of beer...  but don’t tell anyone   )


----------



## Jayefc1 (25 Dec 2019)

@Geoffrey Rea  Welcome to my world lol

Our family traditions are  big old wooden Christmas box with presents of pyjamas hot chocolate sweeties (haridos) the mince pie and  bottle of bourdon for Santa (I love being Santa)
Merry Christmas all 
Cheers
J


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Dec 2019)

Jayefc1 said:


> bottle of bourdon for Santa (I love being Santa)



Santa does love his bourbon @Jayefc1


----------



## PARAGUAY (25 Dec 2019)

Phil Spector starts the day


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Dec 2019)

Love it @PARAGUAY


----------



## The Accidental Aquascaper (25 Dec 2019)

It’s not a tradition, but it could become one.
My wife’s cousins engaging in a Sprout Joust.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (25 Dec 2019)

Impressive @The Accidental Aquascaper 

Our kids rapid fire pea food fight pales in sophistication compared to a sprout joust!


----------

